# Be careful!



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I friend of mine was out turkey hunting this morning, only to be shot by another hunter, the only thing i know is that he was "Ok enough to call his wife, but was life-flighted to grant"

target acquisition, we all know firearms safety... there is NO HUMAN BEING ON THE PLANET THAT LOOKS LIKE HUNTABLE GAME.

I'm tired of reading the stories of the accidents, fathers shooting sons, son shooting fathers, friends shooting friends... plain and simple, know your target and whats behind it. 

Please keep the Blair family in your prayers


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

this is such a easy rule!!!like you said eric KNOW YOUR TARGET AND WHATS BEHIND IT!!!
i hope all goes well!!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Glad your friend is okay and best wishes for a speedy recovery for him. The Ohio State Highway Patrols theory is when two vehicles collide, it is not an accident. It is a crash because someone didn't follow the rules. I believe in the same theory for the shooting sports. I think they should be called for what they are, a shooting. If all the rules are followed there would never be a so called "accident".


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

You hate to hear something like that I hope your friend recovers Quickly. A guy I know was bowhunting turkeys a feww years a ago over a full strut decoy when another hunter came into the field at about 40 yards and shot his decoy when it didn't fall he walked to 20 yards and shot it again before my friend could get his attention they should require an IQ test to get a hunting license.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear this, hopefully he heals quickly.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.nbc4i.com/cmh/news/local/article/cfd_firefighter_shot_in_hunting_accident/15552/


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

He will be in my prayers. Be carefull guys!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

hope he comes through okay.
there's no excuse for this.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hw does something like this get delt with? Does the shooter get fined? Go to court? loose license? Does anyone know the punishment?? I am also curious of the age of the hunter!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Stockport is really close to the area where I deer hunt. I hope your buddy is is alright.


----------

